# 1000 kv 3 phase feed 1200 panel



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

IMO asking these questions I believe your not qualified to do the project. 
Many here for a fee would be happy to design this for you.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

morg123452000 said:


> I have a 1000 KVA transformer 208/120 3 phase that is going to be feeding a 1200 amp distribution panel ..Just trying to get some ideas on the best way to run my parellel conductors , the best size wire to use(with derate),conduit size ect....need advice on best place to start shopping for equipment also..starting with the transformer








Order the latest NFPA 70®: National Electrical Code® products today. | Shop NFPA


Shop for NFPA 70: NEC products direct from NFPA, the publisher of the National Electrical Code.



catalog.nfpa.org


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

morg123452000 said:


> I have a 1000 KVA transformer 208/120 3 phase that is going to be feeding a 1200 amp distribution panel ..Just trying to get some ideas on the best way to run my parellel conductors , the best size wire to use(with derate),conduit size ect....need advice on best place to start shopping for equipment also..starting with the transformer


Holy crap you have got to be kidding?! 🤣


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

You say you have a 1MVA transformer but that you need to buy one so I’m confused. The transformer sizing doesn’t really make sense either and you didn’t say what the primary voltage is. You might want to take SWDwellers advice.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

scameron81 said:


> You say you have a 1MVA transformer but that you need to buy one so I’m confused. The transformer sizing doesn’t really make sense either and you didn’t say what the primary voltage is. You might want to take SWDwellers advice.


Primary pole voltage is 13800


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A 1000KVA transformer operating at 120/208 will produce 2,778 amps. This is too much for a 1200 amp board so somewhere there needs to be a 1200 amp breaker. 

Where in the system this breaker is located plus its lug configuration will make a difference as to what size of wire is needed. 

The conduit size/type will depend on whether it's above or underground, how long it is and how many bends it has.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

morg123452000 said:


> Primary pole voltage is 13800


Are the 13.8KV lines owned by the PUCO? Or is there primary metering somewhere and they're privately owned?

Around here, if the lines are owned by the PUCO, we are responsible for installing all conduit, buying and setting the transformer pad and buying and setting the switchgear, all to their specs. The PUCO supplies and installs the wire and transformer.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

micromind said:


> Are the 13.8KV lines owned by the PUCO? Or is there primary metering somewhere and they're privately owned?
> 
> Around here, if the lines are owned by the PUCO, we are responsible for installing all conduit, buying and setting the transformer pad and buying and setting the switchgear, all to their specs. The PUCO supplies and installs the wire and transformer.


 Yes the 138 lines already in the pit run up the Pole to the line disconnects .All equipment is owers responsibility. The installation of the transformer all the conduits which will be underground ,wiring and panel with main 1200 AMP disconnect ,Ground fault protection is required


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been doing only heavy industrial work for more than 30 years. I always hire a subcontractor to do my high voltage construction. Need a whole different qualification, that I don't have, to make up 13.8 KV terminations. I also hire an EE to do the high voltage design, sizing and equipment specifications. We work on sites where the customers buy either 26 KV or 34.5 KV.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

morg123452000 said:


> Yes the 138 lines already in the pit run up the Pole to the line disconnects .All equipment is owers responsibility. The installation of the transformer all the conduits which will be underground ,wiring and panel with main 1200 AMP disconnect ,Ground fault protection is required


Are you sure about your secondary voltage?
It would be a nice 483 phase.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

morg123452000 said:


> Yes the 138 lines already in the pit run up the Pole to the line disconnects .All equipment is owers responsibility. The installation of the transformer all the conduits which will be underground ,wiring and panel with main 1200 AMP disconnect ,Ground fault protection is required


How long is it from the transformer to the 1200 amp main? Actual wire length.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

micromind said:


> How long is it from the transformer to the 1200 amp main? Actual wire length.


Not at the crow flies so, don't cheat!


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> Are you sure about your secondary voltage?
> It would be a nice 483 phase.


120/208... The building already has 120/208 so I have Decided to keep the secondary voltage at that


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> Not at the crow flies so, don't cheat!


AFTER dig safe does their thing..ill have an exact measurement..are you asking for AIC?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

morg123452000 said:


> AFTER dig safe does their thing..ill have an exact measurement..are you asking for AIC?


Asking so that we can understand the voltage drop at 208 volts.
I would run 3 or 4 of these in 3" PVC if the length were less than 250-275' 








500-500-500-350 Wofford Quadruplex Aluminum Conductor Underground Direct Burial 600V URD


Specifications : Size AWG : 500, Stranding : 37, Insulation Thickness (mils) : 95, Neutral Size AWG : 350, Single Phase Conductor Inches : 0.990, O.D. Inches : 2.390, Weight lbs./1000ft : 2251 lbs, Ampacity : Direct burial : 467 Amps. Standards : ASTM B-230, ASTM B-231, ASTM B-609, Federal...




www.nassaunationalcable.com





*Ampacity: Direct burial: *467 Amps
*Ampacity: In duct: *420 Amps

I would add another run if it were 300' to 350' or 

bump up the size to 750s in 4" PVC

*Ampacity: Direct burial: *615 Amps
*Ampacity: In duct: *492 Amps
Everything is going to be about the length of the run.

Let us know why you decided..


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> Asking so that we can understand the voltage drop at 208 volts.
> I would run 3 or 4 of these in 3" PVC if the length were less than 250-275'
> 
> 
> ...


Now were talking!! Thanks for the advice and info on the cable...its going to be around 100 foot run from the transformer..mount..one question ..you said 3 or 4 .three inch conduits ..if between 250 275 feet..


----------

